# Finding a Shepherd friendly house to rent



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'd like your advice on and thoughts on finding a Shepherd-friendly house to rent. This summer, I will be moving to the DC metropolitan area. So, could be DC, could be Virginia, could be Maryland -- all depends on where I find a job. In any of these cases, I would be definitely be looking to rent a house and not an apartment. I really want a yard, even if it is small. 

My Shepherd is a 1 year old female, named Eva. Ever since she was a puppy, I brought her everywhere with me -- she is great with people. 

I am worried about the process of renting a house, though. Will landlords refuse to rent to me because of Eva? How difficult will it be to find something? What can I do to make it easier? 

I am a high school science teacher, 36 years old, don't drink or smoke.... 

Thoughts?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would write up a 'resume' on her and include any training she's had, get the vet, groomer, whoever, to write letters of recommendation about her and you as a responsible owner. We used to move every two years and always rented so I had previous landlords write letters that the dog didn't destroy anything. Include the cutest pictures you have of her in all kinds of situations. Maybe have her temperament evaluated by a trainer and include that too. We usually rented privately rather than through rental agencies because many have 'no large breed' or outdoor only dog policies.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I would write up a 'resume' on her and include any training she's had, get the vet, groomer, whoever, to write letters of recommendation about her and you as a responsible owner. We used to move every two years and always rented so I had previous landlords write letters that the dog didn't destroy anything. Include the cutest pictures you have of her in all kinds of situations. Maybe have her temperament evaluated by a trainer and include that too. We usually rented privately rather than through rental agencies because many have 'no large breed' or outdoor only dog policies.


Perfectly said!


----------



## bboylayz (Sep 7, 2010)

Currently going through the same situation. What I've found is that GSDs are on a breed restriction list along with pitbulls, chow chows, etc. The majority of corporate style apartments have this breed restriction list even if they allow "large dogs." I'm moving to San Francisco and have looked everywhere online and called a million places. They all said no GSDs. But then I found a realtor who told me all of those listings online are basically ruled out and I'll really only have luck with private rentals. No buildings, just houses. Which IMO isn't necessarily a bad thing at all!

They should be more lenient so long as their insurance company doesn't have a breed restriction list either (which sadly most do). My advice is find a realtor in that area and have him/her do all the legwork in finding places that will allow your GSD. And like stosh said, get letters of recommendation and all that jazz if you can. Unfortunately I can't do the same cause mine is just going to be a puppy when I move.  Just gotta keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stosh gives you good solid advice. We technically rent. Luckily currently we're living on base housing and luckily GSDs are restricted except at a couple bases in the air force (we're navy so no worries for us). private rentals are about your only shot. Also helps if you have a renters insurance policy that doesnt have issue with GSDs. If possible, i would advise you have the potential landlord meet your dog as well so they can see for themselves she's a good girl.


----------



## CAGSD (Mar 7, 2011)

i would shoot for a condo? well same house im in a 2 bedroom condo...small yard..but i exercise Riggs everyday since he was 3 months. Anyway its hard to have someone rent you out a house ..you would have to ask them to trust you or ..pay a little extra..$...Good luck let me know how it goes


----------



## southforsunshine (Mar 8, 2011)

Been there, done that (big meaan GSD and two dun dun dun PIT BULLS!!!)

1) Aim to rent from an individual, not a giant leasing company.

2) If you like the place, get them pumped about you living at the house. 

When you mention a dog, in my expedience, it is ALWAYS "NO Pit Bulls, Rottweilers, German Shepherds, etc" Here are your options:

1) Let them meet your dog (assuming it is well behaved). I let my last LL meet my GSD. Called him over, sit, down, stay. He performed perfectly, and while the prospective landlord was petting him, I was explaining how he is very well behaved, well trained, doesn't destroy houses, doesn't chew or dig, has maybe one "accident" a year, etc. He loved the dog enough that he didn't even ask what breed the other two dogs were. Signed the lease with an exception for three dogs and we were good to go.

2) As mentioned, try to dance around the dog breed. Focus on how well behaved, past landlord references, etc. 

3) I've heard of pit bull owners getting into a rental agreement with their Amstaff. Could say your dog is a mutt, some kind of euro-shepherd mix.

4) Outright lie. I've done it once, felt bad, but needed a house ASAP. They were cool with the GSD, but were very strict about NO PIT BULLS!!! So I never mentioned it. Not the nicest thing to do, I'll admit, but if it comes down to me and my babies having a place to live.. Well, sorry 

He eventually found out, and was OK with it. If this happens, and the landlord doesn't take immediate action to remove the dogs or evict you, you're OK. He can't see the dogs, then decide to evict you 4 months later when another tenant popped up. Court will rule in your favor.

Don't recommend the last one except as a last ditch effort. We had been looking for months and no one would take us because the breed. Literally got the house on the last day possible.

oh! #5) Buy a house and quit throwing your money down someone elses drain! There's an awful lot of cheap houses right now.


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

another thing it helps with GSD's but no other breed tell the landlord that the dog is an Alsatian (which they are) so your not lying. it also works with insurance companies too... I have found myself in the same basic situation my father and I moved and its a big leasing company... and they have a strict no dogs policy. and we have tried to get around it any way possible so luckily I have a family member that lives less than a 2 minute walk down the street that they are staying at for right now. 

another thing you can do is have your doctor provide you a letter stating that you need an Emotional Support Animal or ESA which is basicly an animal that provides you with comfort and companionship. now this doesn't allow you to take your pet to no pets places like service dogs but it does get around the no pets policy in housing and in some cases even allows you to take them on airlines with you.


----------



## jorouxbert (Mar 10, 2011)

*New Jersey housing*

Help! I am moving to NJ in a couple months (working around Hopewell) and looking for a place to live with my 2 dogs, one of which is a full blood GSD. Can anyone tell me of specific apartments/condos/realtors that allows GSDs? As a female, I'm looking for a safe location.


----------



## Baylee2809 (Apr 24, 2012)

*GSD friendly housing in Chicago area?*

Hello,

I have a 5 month old German Shepard puppy, his name is Taz. My fiance and I will be moving to chicago area this fall, and we are having a difficult time finding a place that will accept Taz and our German Shepard-Beagle mix (Baylee). Both dogs are well behaved and love being around people. Taz and Baylee both love meeting new people and other dogs. They are best buddies. We are looking for a place in the chicago area that will accept both dogs since they are our babies and are loved to pieces. Any Suggestions on properties that will allow us to have both dogs?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Try looking for places where they will allow based on the individual dog.
The landlord for Matt and my rental house doesn't go by breed, but insists on meeting the dog and seeing its temperament.


----------

